# I feel terrible, comments on sparkey's boots



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

do you think I have abused Sparkey? I received couple of comments on my video and now I am doubting myself. I thought I was doing something good putting shoes on Sparkey because he is not chewing his paws as bad in the winter. I make him wear it when we go for walks late and the grass is wet. we haven't used them for spring or summer just winter. how can someone ask if I even like dogs







here is the video, you can hit stop and just read the comments. I may take it off in a couple of days, what do you think?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpfftSA03Yo


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Fay I cant believe someone would say that to you. You are a wonderful doggy parent! Ignore these mean people! They would probably think we are mean for dressing them too!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Just ignore those comments.I put lil boots on Maci too in the winter because if I dont her lil paws get snowy and freeze.You are a great mom and dont let anyone try and tell you anything different.If we didnt care so much about these fluffbuts we wouldnt put the lil shoes on and protect them from the snow and whatever else is on the ground.


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

People sure are strange creatures and have to comment on the silliest things. That video is cute and funny. I posted my comment on your video, please don't let this bother you.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I would just ignore those people. They don't understand that they are helpful for your little one!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Try not to feel bad. You are just trying to do what you think is best for Sparkey. Many dogs wear boots to protect their feet. It looks like the one person changed her mind and said sorry.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh, good grief! With all the things that are on Youtube and people have to make bad comments on the boots! Ignore them!! Flag it as innapropriate?







Maybe they should read up on why they are good for our dogs in bad weather and stuff-sheesh


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG,







I can't believe anybody could make such negative comments about Sparkeys cute & funny video. I saw one of them has already changed her mind & said sorry. I'd just delete their comments.I deleted a comment made on Boos video, the viewer said it was stupid & boring.Kinda soured me on the whole youtube thing though. You're a good mommy to Sparkey & we all know how much you love & adore him.Heck, if my 2 would wear boots,they'd have some too.Please don't feel terrible, just delete the comments.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ahh, they're idiots, completely clueless! there are just some people out there who feel the need to be nasty. 

we all know you're not harming sparkey in any way, on the contrary...you're PROTECTING him.
























btw- i changed my comment options long ago so i wouldn't have to deal with the negative comments.
but it's sad to resort to that as i got many wonderful comments from nice people.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I thought the video was adorable - some people have nothing better to do then bring others down .





















. Sarah


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I PUT A PAIR ON BACI BEFORE HE WENT OUT TODAY, I LIVE 5 BLOCKS AWAY FROM GRAND CENTRAL ,AND I WAS AFRAID HE WOULD LICK HIS PAWS. SO WHO EVER IS MAKING FUN AT YOU ARE 
F------ IDIOTS


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks guys , already feel better since you think it is ok







. He only did that funny walk once or twice. he really likes wearing boots. I see one guy said he was sorry, that was nice of him







and thanks for your nice comments too


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Obviously dogs are going to walk like that at first-you were obviously just trying to get him used to them











> Thanks guys , already feel better since you think it is ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Obviously, they didn't read why you use them. Ignore the ignoramous. Haha.

By the way, I love how Sparkey moves those rear legs walking. lol


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Fay, I think some people just don't understand our love for our little Malts. I for one wouldn't remove the video, I think it's so cute and not in the least bit inhumane









If the boots are to be considered cruel, which they are not, why are there so many of them sold for pets to be able to enjoy time outside in wet and freezing conditions, it's simple, because their people love them and want to keep them comfy









If Scooby didn't have such a rotten attitude toward them he also would be wearing them, but he just flatly refused, he hated even having them put on his feet and got rather snarly so I decided it's just not his scene, otherwise he would still have a pair himself.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Ignore them! The boots are not hurting Sparkey! - Rescue worker dogs - wear boots
http://www.muttluks.com/muttimonials/nyc.php (in winter they are good for keeping salt/deicer off of paws, summer - hot sidewalks, etc.)

You are a great pet owner!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Bella does the *exact * same walk when I put her shoes on her but once she gets used to them she struts her little self like you wouldn't believe. When people go try on new shoes don't they walk around and try to get a feel for them? Sparkey is just doing the same thing. Don't let that one bad apple ruin the bunch. There will always be someone trying to rain on the parade. We all know you love your little guy and only want the best for him. You have our support.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I once lived in Iowa during one of the coldest winters on record. Every time my Lhasa, Duder, would go outside (just on the deck) to do his potty, he would get stuck because of all the ice. Now that was inhumane!!!! What was the solution, Doggie Boots. He knew exactly what they were for and why he had them on and you could tell that he thanked me. 

The neighbors may have thought I was crazy for putting boots on my little guy, but Duder understood and appreciated my good care of his feet.

I'm sure Sparkey feels the same way and I love the video. Non-dog people are just STUPID.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Non-dog people are just STUPID.[/B]


STUPID may be harsh -





















But they are definitely clueless about dogs and are in no position to criticize or judge us. Fay, don't let a few jerks undermine your excellent parenting skills. You're a great mommie and I think in your heart of hearts you not only know that but know that what you're doing is protecting Sparkey from the elements, pesticides and germs.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Fay,

I had the best time the other night watching all your video's. Sparkey is such a cute little boy with tons of personality. I loved the way you put music in your videos. I would be so sad if you took them off. 

You are a fantasic mommy and anybody who had an IQ over 40 would never think to say anything different.

Your love and care of Sparky shows in everything you do for him. The shoes are part of that care and concern for his little feet. Don't let a few stupid morons make you believe anything different. There are ALWAYS those who have nothing better to do than cut other people down. Just ignore them.


Stephanie


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

Fay I think you are a wonderful mom to Sparkey. The boots protect his poor little feet from allergens, hot cement, whatever may be on the cement such as chemicals (gas, anti-freeze, fertilizer) that they can pick up and if they lick their paws could cause really big health problems or even lead to death. I plan on getting a pair of shoes for Diego, he will need them especially in the winter with all of that rock salt. Do not let anyone make you feel like you are hurting Sparkey, you would never and have never hurt him! People can really be rude, when it isn't necessary. I am really sorry they hurt your feelings.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

FAY! Those same people that say awful things about Sparkey wearing his boots, most likely think it's awful to put clothing on dogs and let the dogs sleep in our beds and OH my gosh, let them up on the furniture? NO way! Actually CARE what you feed your dog or that your dog had allergies.... well shame on you, NOT!

Please Fay.... IGNORE them! You can't change them so why worry about it? Live your life for YOU and Sparkey.

Melanie


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I LOVED the video the first time I saw it. Sparkey is just getting used to them. Heck, when you put a collar or harness and leash on our dogs, they act silly, too. Don't worry about it. We all know you love your baby, and you shouldn't let someone who doesn't know you make you feel badly.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh those remarks are ridiculous!! 
I used to put socks on Missy and at first she simply wouldn't move..period! ... not even for a treat! LOL but the grass hurt her already irritated feet... and she got so she'd not even want to walk on it BUT she wanted the grass to do her potty. I ended up picking her up and put her in the middle of the lawn...once she felt how more comfortable it was with the socks..she was fine! I always put fresh clean ones on her each outting and she'd got so she'd just come to me for her socks before going out. 
So to those neg comments from those who don't even know what they are talking about.....pfffftttt!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

it's unfortunate that so many people who have nothing but negative things to say have internet access! don't worry about them. they don't have the brain capacity to think that there may be one thing that THEY do that you (Universal You, not You Fay) may find silly/stupid/cruel/lame/etc. 
me, i dont understand owning a cat. i need a more high maintenence pet. i need an interactive pet LOL. i cant see buying cat food, litter, catnip, whatever else you buy for cats, in exchange for a lifetime of indifferent looks and a "housemate" with a personal space bubble of 400 yard radius. i guess it's like being on a really bad date for a really long time. that's how i see cat ownership. but i dont criticize people who own them. i just know i'm one of those people who doesnt "get" it and can say "to each his own" and not roll my eyes. okay sometimes i roll my eyes. cuz i just totally DONT get it. LOL

but sparkey's boots... i TOTALLY GET IT!!!!! 

and we heart sparkey


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> i cant see buying cat food, litter, catnip, whatever else you buy for cats, in exchange for a lifetime of indifferent looks and a "housemate" with a personal space bubble of 400 yard radius. i guess it's like being on a really bad date for a really long time. that's how i see cat ownership.[/B]


~LMAO

















Fay ~ Don't worry about it. And DO NOT remove the video!!! You and Sparky are the coolest of the cool


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> do you think I have abused Sparkey? I received couple of comments on my video and now I am doubting myself. I thought I was doing something good putting shoes on Sparkey because he is not chewing his paws as bad in the winter. I make him wear it when we go for walks late and the grass is wet. we haven't used them for spring or summer just winter. how can someone ask if I even like dogs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course you're not abusing Sparkey! You're actually protecting his poor little feet and you shouldn't feel bad for doing your dog a favor. Don't worry about comments on youtube.com not all the people there are bright and there are many that are quick to judge without knowing a thing about what they're commenting on. I actually saw a video on youtube of a guy whose dog knew how to do several tricks and the video was of the dog happily (tail wagging and all) doing tricks for treats for a good while. Well, some ignorant people thought he was abusing his dog by teaching him tricks and that he made his dog do them in order to get food.... So don't feel bad for their ignorance. Sparkey is very lucky to have such a good mommy that many dogs only dream of having









<div align="center">Desiree


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone. you guys are the best







everyone on SM. I don't know what I would have done without you. I will keep the video and the shoes







I guess I am just not used to negative comments.

I went and looked at some other video's and looks like they all get those negative comments. I guess it kind of looks bad if you don't know the person and the dog. but thank God Sparkey likes his shoes







thanks for all your support. Your comments were Great


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh My God Fay ... look at that gorgeous baby face - does that face look like the face of an abused dog ??

People need to shut up - your his mom and you are doing a beautiful job with him, don't worry about what some ignorant people say - they are the ones that probably drive their kids around without carseats.

Sparkey loves his shoes and don't change anything.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I will keep the video and the shoes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bo-Bo's Mom (Jul 12, 2006)

I loved that video







! Don't take it off...it made my night







. And apparently Sparkey has quite a few fans (from what I saw in the video) as he was "working the catwalk". 
Only a naive person would say something negative about the boots. Only someone who never saw what the snow, salt and elements can do a dog's paws would pass a comment like that. I had booties for my Lab and Poodle when I lived in NY. You do what you have to do protect your baby. Sparkey is beautiful, happy and loved...you have NOTHING to feel terrible about!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Thats awful!. Ignore them. Some people say i am cruel by putting jumpers on my dog.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Fay I am just now reading this post and am so happy you are keeping the video up. I think you are doing dogs everywhere a real service by educating their mommies & daddies about the need for shoes or boots in certain situations.  You're awesome!</span>


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Fay, I'm at work and don't have the time just now to read all the posts....but there's a sign in my vet's office, it says "The more people I know, the more I like my dogs". Sad to say sometimes some people make me believe it....


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I left you a comment on YouTube. I felt like sending them all to H$*%&$$%$ but didn't. Leave it up. They can suck it up. They're probably the same people that don't even know dogs can actually HAVE allergies. So whatta' know? Do NOT stress over it. 

mucho <3 from lisygizmocharlie.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks again









I couldn't take it anymore. I left a comment too







they are not going away.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I was just looking at the comments on UTube again and see that my 10 year old Alexia (LexyBoPeeP) has left a comment ... cute cute ... - where did she get the bleeding part from ???

She loves Sparkey so everyone who is negative better back off !!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I was just looking at the comments on UTube again and see that my 10 year old Alexia (LexyBoPeeP) has left a comment ... cute cute ... - where did she get the bleeding part from ???
> 
> She loves Sparkey so everyone who is negative better back off !!!
> 
> ...


fay had left a comment that he had allergies and that if he walks on grass he will chew his feet up and bleed. 
i believe that's where she got it from...

i couldn't help myself and had to leave another comment...


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> I was just looking at the comments on UTube again and see that my 10 year old Alexia (LexyBoPeeP) has left a comment ... cute cute ... - where did she get the bleeding part from ???
> 
> She loves Sparkey so everyone who is negative better back off !!!
> 
> ...


 are you serious ?







I like your daughter







she is so cute. tell her thank you soooooooooooooo much for her nice comments. I thought hers was the best one


















Thanks Carrie







now that I know it wasn't a bad thing it is getting to be fun







we can mess with them a little more before blocking them. I have a feeling they will login with different name that's why I haven't done that yet.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> I was just looking at the comments on UTube again and see that my 10 year old Alexia (LexyBoPeeP) has left a comment ... cute cute ... - where did she get the bleeding part from ???
> 
> She loves Sparkey so everyone who is negative better back off !!!
> 
> ...








































Sparkey's mommy, you should really consider who the negative commenters are. Look at their freakin' profiles and HOW THEY TYPE like &$#% One of them even has the video as their fav. Wtf? lol. Bored bored bored. Hey I'm bored, but I don't around bashing people/things. *Sighs* 


I'm really bored. lol.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

I haven't had time to read alot lately or post, but when I saw this had to find a minute. I love Sparkey and think he looks like one of the happiest little buddies I have ever seen. Anything new takes some time to get used to, that's all he is doing. Kudos to you for going to the trouble of protecting his little tootsies.
Aimee


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

To the one that had bad remarks to say







!!!!!! I was laughing so hard...







. I thought that was the cutest video I have seen in a long time!!!! He seemed a little bewildered at first, but the more you made him walk around, the more it seemed like it didn't bother him. You are a good







Mommy! Don't listen to those old cronies.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Pay no attention to these people who are obviously completely uninformed but feel compelled to splash thier ignorance about. I actually saw the video before I joined SM and I loved it. I was a fan of Sparkey before I even "met" you and him! He is clearly a very loved dog.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Okay, I just went a little ballistic on dbeitzel. Weirdo needs a life, and bad. Nobody f*cks with my Fay or Sparkey and gets away with it.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Okay, I just went a little ballistic on dbeitzel. Weirdo needs a life, and bad. Nobody f*cks with my Fay or Sparkey and gets away with it.[/B]


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

I finally saw the negitive stuf







........ it made me so mad that I left a comment for you Fay. I tried to stick up for you....I was going to ball the little woosssies out, leave a bad message ...........but as it turned out I miss understood the post and I jumped on someone that was your supporter





















.........stupid me! Oh well I tried to defend you......I think I will stick to leaving nice comments







and saying







prayers! I not a good baller outer!









And I might say I am sorry to the person I tried to ball out! Please forgive me!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> but as it turned out I miss understood the post and I jumped on someone that was your supporter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oh I didn't notice that, I still don't







don't worry the comments are all screwed up, sometimes they are in order sometimes they are not







.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> do you think I have abused Sparkey? I received couple of comments on my video and now I am doubting myself. I thought I was doing something good putting shoes on Sparkey because he is not chewing his paws as bad in the winter. I make him wear it when we go for walks late and the grass is wet. we haven't used them for spring or summer just winter. how can someone ask if I even like dogs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fay, here it is--there are RUDE AS HECK people on the internet!!! I swear it never ceases to amaze me. Get this--I belong to a town forum (where I live) and you have to post under your REAL first AND last name and you STILL would not believe how RUDE people are!! The forum is moderated pretty tightly, but you'd think that on a forum where the people probably already know each other OR could easily found out who you are would have a little more class--NOPE!! I think it's awful. Don't pay attention WHATSOEVER to people like that!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Faye, I make dog shoes and fit them on all kinds of breeds, latest a gray hound







they all walk the same way when they first have them on, the secret is to have them wear them for about 10 minutes without takin them off. My vet said she wishes more dogs would wear them. Ignore people they just are narrow minded.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

This guy is an idiot and I had it out via email with Snowy's idiot too!!! If they don't like Sparky & Snowys' videos they shouldn't watch them.


----------

